# Fishing in Galveston bay



## Capt Kevin (Dec 29, 2010)

Fishing in Galveston has been great. We have been targeting speckled trout with down south lures and putting together some great boxes of fish. This past Tuesday we had a nice surprise with a stud flounder! To book a trip and get in on the action give me a call or text. 
Capt. Kevin 
281-796-4647









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

